# Z-24 Weber carb conversion kit?



## fnstone (Dec 7, 2010)

I have an '84 720 pickup with the z-24 engine and am stuck figuring out what's now wrong with the carb. It tries to flood when very cold and also sometimes when warmed up. Can't seem to make sense of my manual.

I found a Weber carb conversion kit on e-bay & bought one. I like Webers, having used them on my VW Beetle. It looks a lot simpler than the stock arrangement and I don't think there are any legal problems in my jurisdiction.

I'm wondering if anybody here has any experience with them.


----------



## living4kicks (Feb 8, 2015)

Did you ever put in your Weber? I want to change the carb on my 84 720, just curious how it went if you did swab.


----------



## fnstone (Dec 7, 2010)

The installation went pretty smoothly. 
I did have to correct some incorrect jury rigging by a previous owner, which I found during the installation.
I also had to blank off some of the pollution control plumbing, but the Virginia state inspectors aren't nit-picky and as long as there are tubes attached to all of the remaining fittings they don't try to trace them out.
I haven't checked the gas mileage in awhile but it was an improvement over the old carb, but that carb was faulty anyway.

I'm very happy with it. The air filters aren't available everywhere but I got the washable kind and they are available on-line and via shops that sell VW parts.

I've met a few other 720 owners who have done the same conversion, all happy with it.


----------

